# CLEANESS HOPPER EVER BUILT



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

JUST SEEING WHO BUILT THE CLEANESS HOPPER THAT YOU THINK


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

"win lose or tie" the brown regal from GT was pretty dam clean. chrome an gold engraved suspension


----------



## bumperbanger310 (Jul 28, 2011)

The Malibu Darrel had n the orange caddy from blvd LOL


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

TRU NICE


BigVics58 said:


> "win lose or tie" the brown regal from GT was pretty dam clean. chrome an gold engraved suspension


----------



## 80' DEVILLE' (Oct 26, 2007)

The orange 63 rag from la..majestics car?...lac of respect not sure if its a hopper...perro 61


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Every single hopper I build was tight.full paint, undercarriage crome, leafing, striped and drivable


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

anybody remember pooh's 62 from the I shit was clean


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Imma say either todds Chevy or big johns caprice both them bitches clean


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

Todd Land from StreetLife and Big NeNe puts out some of the cleanest hoppers I have seen BIG JOHN and Darrell have put out some sick shit too this is hard to contest but I know how my top builders are


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Big nene 1 said:


> Every single hopper I build was tight.full paint, undercarriage crome, leafing, striped and drivable


Most definately agreed upon..but you forgot one thing Big ne ne..they all touched bumber


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ooh big spike in 3.2.1...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Not just cuz he's me club member but Fred from straight game built that orangekist towncar that was stupid clean and if u were in Vegas last year then u know how that muthafucka would bang. It's under a new owner now , but it's still up there with the greats...my 2 cents


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> Not just cuz he's me club member but Fred from straight game built that orangekist towncar that was stupid clean and if u were in Vegas last year then u know how that muthafucka would bang. It's under a new owner now , but it's still up there with the greats...my 2 cents


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Skim said:


> ooh big spike in 3.2.1...


:yes:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd agree with nene he build some clean ass shit and hopp'D em


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

real shit nene you built some of the badest hoppers to hit back bumper the black cutty was the shit


Big nene 1 said:


> Every single hopper I build was tight.full paint, undercarriage crome, leafing, striped and drivable


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

todds 61 bubble top was hell of clean to


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

V MAX AND THE VERTS.............IF U HAVE TO ASK, THEN U JUST DONT KNOW !


----------



## bumperbanger310 (Jul 28, 2011)

X2 the 61 and 63 were the shit n doing big inches


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

Ultimate riders V-MAX and NeNe all had clean ass hoppers. They get my vote.


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

Benefit built cleans cars not only did they look good but work gotta have V max on there also Spike doing it with Anthrax and the Regal Big John had the clean Wagon along with the Malibu and caprice and that new bloody money looking tight as hell but Todd is killing it


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

The new Todo Oro that Todd put out is sick... Also Big Spike, Nene and Big John wit some clean ass hoppers and from my town I gotta give it to BigKilla wit his chevy...


----------



## LILSPEEDY1 (Aug 3, 2010)

i would say spike blue regal!!!


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

LILSPEEDY1 said:


> i would say spike blue regal!!!
> 
> View attachment 360463
> View attachment 360465


x2 that mother fucker bangs and places at big shows everytime


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

word


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

"Todo oro"bIg Mike+INDIVIDUALS-"PA QUE SEPAN"bIg -raul"El Maton "bIg john,spikes regal,Todd's rag impala.baddest to me "el original todo oro"black and gold baby."INDIVIDUALS"


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

bumperbanger310 said:


> The Malibu Darrel had n the orange caddy from blvd LOL


:roflmao:


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

"Todo oro"bIg Mike+INDIVIDUALS-"PA QUE SEPAN"bIg -raul"El Maton "bIg john,spikes regal,Todd's rag impala.baddest to me "el original todo oro"black and gold baby."INDIVIDUALS" I dont know how I forgot about Big Spike all of these are on my list too ​


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> V MAX AND THE VERTS.............IF U HAVE TO ASK, THEN U JUST DONT KNOW !


X10 ANYBODY WHO DON'T KNOW HE HAS BEEN DOING IT FOR YEARS.EVERY CAR V-MAX BUILDS IS MAGAZINE COVER WORTHY AND ON THE BUMPER.


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


>


 YEA DAT STRAIGHTGAME ALL DAY


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

bloody money big john has currently in the works leafed frame engrave suspension


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

flaked85 said:


> X10 ANYBODY WHO DON'T KNOW HE HAS BEEN DOING IT FOR YEARS.EVERY CAR V-MAX BUILDS IS MAGAZINE COVER WORTHY AND ON THE BUMPER.


:yes: V Max


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

But think about it how many hoppers have had a 3-4good page spread?"todo oro" has.to me that's the baddest eva built


----------



## bumperbanger310 (Jul 28, 2011)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> But think about it how many hoppers have had a 3-4good page spread?"todo oro" has.to me that's the baddest eva built


 V-max's 63 front cover lrm years back the61 lrm lowrider of the month which other hoppers have done that


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

bIg killas is hot 2


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

V-MAX :thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

MAJESTICS~J~ said:


> I gotta give it to BigKilla wit his chevy...


 good lookin jose i appreciate it.
streetlife puts out some of the baddest hoppers, HHH puts out some baddass shit, vmax started the show hopper shit so he gets his props. i try man but these dudes get my upmost respect.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> bIg killas is hot 2


 thx homie.come see it in vegas


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

WHAN IT COMES TO G,BODYS, HANDS DOWN SPIKE, NENE,BIG JHON,IMPALAS TODD THAT DUDE BUILDS THE CLEANESS IMPALAS THAT HIT INCHS THATS MY PICK ALL OF THEM HAVE BUILT SOME BAD ASS HOPPERS CLEAN AS FUCK TO TOP TO BOTTOM


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> WHAN IT COMES TO G,BODYS, HANDS DOWN SPIKE, NENE,BIG JHON,IMPALAS TODD THAT DUDE BUILDS THE CLEANESS IMPALAS THAT HIT INCHS THATS MY PICK ALL OF THEM HAVE BUILT SOME BAD ASS HOPPERS CLEAN AS FUCK TO TOP TO BOTTOM






x9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

Id say v-max, todd, big spike, nene and rooster..


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

MUFASA said:


> V MAX AND THE VERTS.............IF U HAVE TO ASK, THEN U JUST DONT KNOW !


*HANDS DOWN MUFASA.... :worship::worship::bowrofl:

MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE OTHER RIDAZ BUT THERE IS NO ONE THAT CAN FUCK WITH V MAX WHEN IT COMES TO HOPPIN SOME SUPER CLEAN SHIT AND THEM BITCHES WERE RAGS DOING THE MOST INCHES PERIOD POINT BLANK....

HATE TO SAY IT BUT....... CASE CLOSED!!*


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Agree v-max has the cleanest hoppers.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

LILSPEEDY1 said:


> i would say spike blue regal!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 360463
> View attachment 360465


yeah that shits clean but looks like he has a hard time getting it up. its more of a show car,his other regal hits bumper hard.


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

V max and he don't use any weight .


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> good lookin jose i appreciate it.streetlife puts out some of the baddest hoppers, HHH puts out some baddass shit, vmax started the show hopper shit so he gets his props. i try man but these dudes get my upmost respect.


 u give where credit is due homie. Thats alt of respect right there.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

You gotta give it up to everyone building hoppers for keeping it alive,but especially those hopping impalas more expensive( especially rags) .bIg props to all y'all it ain't a cheap game.thanks for building them its fun to watch


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

my favorite. but there is a bunch built by alot more people


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> thx homie.come see it in vegas


what it dooo fam? Yea that's what iam shooting for -going to Vegas,hopefully if it all goes well we will try our best to be there.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

javib760 said:


>


:worship:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Zuess from Imperials in the 90's....VMax now.


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

http://youtu.be/WAdxzBKyneI


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

GOTTA GIVE TO 1BIG SPIKE 2TODD 3 20MINS. ALL THREE CLEAN RIDES WITH CLASS AND CONSISTANT!!!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

Big nene 1 said:


> Every single hopper I build was tight.full paint, undercarriage crome, leafing, striped and drivable


i agree..all the old truucha videos show nene's cars...clean hoppers


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

LILSPEEDY1 said:


> i would say spike blue regal!!!
> 
> View attachment 360463
> View attachment 360465


i agree


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

maybe this..:dunno:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

i gotta give it up to mufasa


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> maybe this..:dunno:



Chipper


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

wait til you see the 64 from nor cal. Hes gonna send all the hoppers back to the drawing board.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

sorry i wont post anymore but dudes cars gonna be sick an di think he said 4 pumps 14 batteries :loco: way to clean to hop but hell it is what it is!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


>


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> maybe this..:dunno:


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

THE REAL BIG M said:


>


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I got confused cuz the topic title said whats the cleanest hopper ever built


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I had 7 hoppers all clean


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Big nene 1 said:


> I had 7 hoppers all clean


I THOUGHT IT WAS 10.. ALL SUPER CLEAN STREET RIDA SHIT.. :yes:


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

Not claiming to be the cleanest but pretty damn clean, let's see some close up pics


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

20 Minutes said:


> Not claiming to be the cleanest but pretty damn clean, let's see some close up pics
> View attachment 361836
> 
> View attachment 361839
> ...


driven on the street, freeway. that bitch works good too. :shocked:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

Big nene 1 said:


> I had 7 hoppers all clean


you aint lying nene!!post the pics up homie


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

20 Minutes said:


> Not claiming to be the cleanest but pretty damn clean, let's see some close up pics
> View attachment 361836
> 
> View attachment 361839
> ...


this mutha fucka is sqweeky clean!! props homie


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

TRU THAT RIDE IS A BAD MOTHA


20 Minutes said:


> Not claiming to be the cleanest but pretty damn clean, let's see some close up pics
> View attachment 361836
> 
> View attachment 361839
> ...


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

YUP YUP REAL SHIT BIG DOG


Big nene 1 said:


> I had 7 hoppers all clean


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

20 Minutes said:


> Not claiming to be the cleanest but pretty damn clean, let's see some close up pics
> View attachment 361836
> View attachment 361839
> View attachment 361837
> ...


bad ass deuce bro, clean clean


----------



## mkhaynesaz (Aug 23, 2007)

hell yeah ! big M's car does work and its clean as hell


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Skim said:


> driven on the street, freeway. that bitch works good too. :shocked:


beautyful car 16in storkes in the rear? very clean and simple and working what more could you ask for


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

SPIKES REGAL


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

*HERE IS THE FINAL LAYOUT FOR THE STRICLY HOPPERS POSTER*









*THEY SHOULD BE DONE IN TWO WEEKS I WILL BE BRINGING THESE TO LAS VEGAS SHOW $20.00 EACH 24"X36"*


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

20 Minutes said:


> Not claiming to be the cleanest but pretty damn clean, let's see some close up pics
> View attachment 361836
> 
> View attachment 361839
> ...


20 ride is clean as fuck and backbumpers and he drives the hell out of it . A ALL AROUND BAD ASS CAR DEFINATLY THE CLEANEST HOPPER IN MI


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

20 Minutes said:


> Not claiming to be the cleanest but pretty damn clean, let's see some close up pics
> View attachment 361836
> 
> View attachment 361839
> ...


dam


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

20 Minutes said:


> Not claiming to be the cleanest but pretty damn clean, let's see some close up pics
> View attachment 361836
> 
> View attachment 361839
> ...


you kill'n them wit' this one!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

tru2thagame said:


> Not just cuz he's me club member but Fred from straight game built that orangekist towncar that was stupid clean and if u were in Vegas last year then u know how that muthafucka would bang. It's under a new owner now , but it's still up there with the greats...my 2 cents


yeah I remember seeing that one on the monday night hop after the super show...That paint job was fuckin awsome


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

20 Minutes said:


> Not claiming to be the cleanest but pretty damn clean, let's see some close up pics
> View attachment 361836
> View attachment 361839
> View attachment 361837
> ...


This bad boy is f*cken clean!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> YUP YUP REAL SHIT BIG DOG


 Thanks


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

any pix of the black cutty geezy


Big nene 1 said:


> Thanks


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

No.i never had pictures of it


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

mark from tha I in atl got a bad ass tre pooh's deuce big killas 4 anything bIg walt builds spike ne ne v-max zeuss gangsta from tha M bIg chris from stl


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

CAUTION LOWER VOLUME !!!!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

koo that was a bad ass ride bro:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Big nene 1 said:


> No.i never had pictures of it


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Roosters big body caddy was a clean ass hopper...


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Poohs '62 bas badass... and those Armo Lacs from back in the 90s were sick too


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Skim said:


> driven on the street, freeway. that bitch works good too. :shocked:


nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

TODDS 61 CLEAN AND HITS GREAT:thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

Skim said:


> driven on the street, freeway. that bitch works good too. :shocked:


 THAT 62 IS CLEAN AND WORKS!


----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

ive got to say nenes game is no lie clean from top to bottom we have travieso here in town still i member sein it when he had it that was hott but cant forget rooster, todd, big spike, dvinchi


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

i think this is a decent lookin hopper...


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

v max for sure :yes: then todd Majestics killa 64 is nice too and reppin the nw


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

heres our new hopper.fresh out the shop this weekend.
bottomsup custom hydraulics san diego,ca
PAISA EDITION 88 CUTLASS SUPREME


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

all them were cool but V-MAX is a pioneer wit dat clean shit..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

alex75 said:


> heres our new hopper.fresh out the shop this weekend.
> bottomsup custom hydraulics san diego,ca
> PAISA EDITION 88 CUTLASS SUPREME


nice!!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:that shit looks nice


alex75 said:


> heres our new hopper.fresh out the shop this weekend.
> bottomsup custom hydraulics san diego,ca
> PAISA EDITION 88 CUTLASS SUPREME


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

alex75 said:


> heres our new hopper.fresh out the shop this weekend.
> bottomsup custom hydraulics san diego,ca
> PAISA EDITION 88 CUTLASS SUPREME


 *clean *:thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

who was that one from ultimate riders i think it was with that yellow and black ragtop... shit i cant remember the year.. 63?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

never mind, it was allready posted


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

V max was one of the cleanest hoppers.


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

yep


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> maybe this..:dunno:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Todd from Majestics gets my vote :dunno:


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> maybe this..:dunno:


That's what I'm talkin about homes..CLEAN as FUK :worship:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

THE DREAM TEAM! ALL WE EVER BUILD has 100% CLEAN


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Big nene 1 said:


> THE DREAM TEAM! ALL WE EVER BUILD has 100% CLEAN



:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

:bowrofl:


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

:bowrofl:


Big nene 1 said:


> THE DREAM TEAM! ALL WE EVER BUILD has 100% CLEAN


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmm I second that emotion....
Stay Thirsty My Friends



tru2thagame said:


>


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Big nene 1 said:


> THE DREAM TEAM! ALL WE EVER BUILD has 100% CLEAN


:h5:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Big nene 1 said:


> THE DREAM TEAM! ALL WE EVER BUILD has 100% CLEAN


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

THA LIFE said:


> all them were cool but V-MAX is a pioneer wit dat clean shit..


:werd: Chrome floors on a car that did major inches! That`s UltimatE


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> maybe this..:dunno:


damn i think this one win went went so high ,off the chart . damn


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> never mind, it was allready posted










same car? doubt it but dam that looks clean


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Big nene 1 said:


> THE DREAM TEAM! ALL WE EVER BUILD has 100% CLEAN











[


----------



## DripTruck (Sep 19, 2002)

I don't think I saw Gary from ShowTime Seattle mentioned? His 64 was the hottest thing in the Northwest from the 90's into the 00's! He raised the bar up here! Candy paint, V8, chrome undercarage, and full custom interior. Bad ass car that was way ahead of its time! When he pulled it from competition it felt like the hop game dropped several notches up here. All the cars mentioned are very clean, They all have helped keep up the respect in the hop game to me.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

leg46y said:


> View attachment 370198
> 
> same car? doubt it but dam that looks clean


no not the same car, i believe that one was on air


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BIG SPIKES REGAL FORM THE BIG "M"!!!! Yeah V-MAX shit was a cold as rag but the detail didnt come close to this!!!!!


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

DripTruck said:


> I don't think I saw Gary from ShowTime Seattle mentioned? His 64 was the hottest thing in the Northwest from the 90's into the 00's! He raised the bar up here! Candy paint, V8, chrome undercarage, and full custom interior. Bad ass car that was way ahead of its time! When he pulled it from competition it felt like the hop game dropped several notches up here. All the cars mentioned are very clean, They all have helped keep up the respect in the hop game to me.


 I remember he came to la one time and put On a good show...


----------

